# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thành Phố Melbourne ( bang Victoria) - Du lịch Úc

## hantt.163

*Melbourne  không hiện đại hay năng động như Sydney mà mang trên mình vóc dáng của  một thành phố đậm chất nghệ thuật. Người ta thường gọi Melbourne dưới  cái tên “ Melbourne kỳ diệu” (Marvellous Melbourne).* 



Thành phố Melbourne nổi tiếng với những tòa nhà cao chọc trời 
nhưng không gian lại thoáng đãng, êm ả

Dù  nổi tiếng với những tòa nhà cao chọc trời và các cửa hiệu sang trọng,  nhưng bao trùm lên khắp Melbourne là bầu không khí lãng mạn bởi không  gian thoáng đãng, vườn cây, hoa cỏ thiên nhiên và nhịp sống êm ả, nhẹ  nhàng của thành phố vùng ven biển. Melbourne là thành phố của những khu  vườn với một mạng lưới cây xanh mặt nước, công viên, quảng trường bao  phủ một màu xanh lên toàn thành phố. Hiện nay, chưa có ai thống kê một  cách đầy đủ rằng Melbourne có bao nhiêu công viên và vườn cây. 

Melbourne  còn là thành phố của những xúc cảm và sự sáng tạo với những không gian  công cộng độc đáo. Trên khắp các nẻo đường thành phố Melbourne là những  tác phầm điêu khắc, đài kỷ niệm, đài phun nước, vòi uống nước... Hiện  nay, bộ sưu tập các tác phầm nghệ thuật công cộng của Melbourne đã lên  tới hơn 2000 tác phẩm trải khắp trên các tuyến phố chính. 


Melbourne còn là thành phố của những xúc cảm và sự sáng tạo.

Có  người đã từng ví Melbourne là thành phố của những lễ hội không có điểm  dừng. Ở đây dù ngày hay đêm cũng không bao giờ thiếu những cuộc vui bất  tận. Trong những quán nhạc Jazz, người ta say đến quên cái lạnh như đông  cứng ánh đèn ngoài đường. Trong các khu chợ cả khách du lịch lẫn thổ  dân như đều coi mua sắm là ý nghĩa duy nhất của cuộc sống. Chẳng thế mà  từ năm 2002 tới nay Melbourne luôn lọt vào top các thành phố sống dễ  chịu nhất thế giới do tạp chí The Economist bình chọn. 

Quảng trường Liên Bang (Federation square):  nơi tổ chức các hoạt động văn hóa, trưng bày trong các dịp lễ hội hàng  năm ở Melbourne. Federation với những kiến trúc độc đáo và không gian đủ  cho 20.000 người để thưởng thức ca nhạc, ẩm thực, gặp gỡ và giao lưu.  Bên cạnh đó, dòng sông Yarra thơ mộng vắt ngang trung tâm, chạy xuyên  qua các khu vườn thực vật, công viên xanh với muôn màu hoa lá, càng làm  cho không gian nơi đây.


Quảng trường Liên Bang (Federation square).

Nhà thờ St Paul:  Nhà thờ St Paul tọa lạc ở góc phía Đông của phố Swanton và phố Flinders  tại trung tâm thành phố Melbourne. Nhà thờ này là trung tâm giao thông  của Melbourn ở thế kỷ 19 và hiện tại vẫn là một trung tâm quan trọng của  thành phố. 

St Paul là một trong số hiếm các công trình công  cộng của Melbourne ở thế kỷ 19 không xây dựng bằng đá xanh, vật liệu  công trình ưu thế của thành phố. Thay vì thế, nó được làm bằng đá cát  nhập khẩu từ New South Wales, mang đến cho nhà thờ một màu vàng nâu ấm  áp hơn là đặc trưng màu xanh bạc lạnh lẽo của Melbourne. 

Toà nhà Eureka:  Với độ cao 300m gồm 92 tầng và 560 căn hộ, Eureka Tower là tòa nhà được  dùng làm khu chung cư cao nhất thế giới, tọa lạc tại hướng Southbank  thành phố Melbourne. Đứng trên tầng cao của toà tháp, du khách sẽ đứng  ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Melbourn. 

Viện Bảo tàng quốc gia Victoria:  lưu trữ bộ sưu tầm phong phú những di sản văn hoá ngay từ thời kỳ đầu  hình thành bang Victoria. Ngoài ra, viện bảo tàng còn lưu giữ nhiều bộ  sưu tập về lịch sử xã hội và thiên nhiên có giá trị khác.  

Thư viện bang Victoria (State Library of Victoria):  là một trong những thư viện lâu đời nhất nước Australia. Tọa lạc ngay  trung tâm Melbourne, SLV gồm 19 khu vực phân bố đều khắp 6 tầng. Với  khối lượng sách đồ sộ thư viện không chỉ là nơi để người dân Australia  đọc sách, mở mang kiến thức mà còn là một trong những điểm du lịch hấp  dẫn với du khách.


Thư viện bang Victoria (State Library of Victoria).

Khu phố Collins:  mang phong cách độc đáo và quyến rũ, Collins là một đại lộ thương mại  dành cho ai yêu thích mua sắm. Những cửa hàng thời trang sang trọng,  những khách sạn năm sao, những thương hiệu trang sức độc quyền…thậm chí  nơi đây còn có mặt những thương hiệu hàng đầu thế giới như Channel,  Giorgio Armani, Tiffany & co, và Louis Vuitton.   


Collins là một đại lộ thương mại dành cho ai yêu thích mua sắm. 

Khu phố Tầu ( Chinatown):  Trong số dân châu Á nhập cư vào nước Úc, thành phần đông nhất là người  Hoa. Họ đến Úc ngay từ những năm 1850, để làm phu khai thác các mỏ vàng.  Người Hoa hiện diện ở khắp nơi trong thành phố Melbourne (và cả trong  nước Úc) nhưng vui vẻ và náo nhiệt nhất là khu Chinatown nằm dọc con  đường Little Bourke, với các hiệu ăn, cửa hàng rực rỡ ánh đèn neon và  các bảng hiệu chữ Hoa. Hiện nay, người Hoa cũng là khách du lịch đến  nước úc đông đảo nhất. Họ đến từ Trung Quốc đại lục, Hồng Kông và Đài  Loan…

Vườn Thực vật Hoàng gia ( Royal botanic garden):  là một công viên thực sự cho các hoạt động giải trí ngoài trời. Dù rất  rộng nhưng luôn được chăm sóc rất cẩn thận. Chiếm một diện tích tương  đối lớn trong khu vườn là những hồ nước, là nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài  chim nước. Trong đó đặc biệt ấn tượng là thiên nga đen. Người ta chỉ  thường nhìn thấy thiên nga trắng qua phim ảnh chứ chẳng mấy khi được  thấy thiên nga đen. Thiên nga đen ở đây con nào cũng đeo số, không ở cổ  thì chân chứng tỏ chúng được nghiên cứu và theo rõi rất kỹ càng. Loài  thiên nga này được nuôi, không hề sợ người nên du khách có thể lại gần  và cho chúng ăn.

Trong khuôn viên vườn thực vật còn có đài tưởng  niệm Melbourne Shrine, là nơi tưởng niệm các quân nhân Úc chết trong các  cuộc chiến tranh mà Úc tham gia. Đài tưởng niệm được  xây bằng đá  granite trắng, mặt trước có kiến trúc giống các ngôi đền Hy Lạp cổ, phía  trên có hình chóp giống kim tự tháp Ai Cập, là nơi thu hút rất nhiều du  khách đến tham quan.


Vườn Thực vật Hoàng gia ( Royal botanic garden).

Vườn thực vật Fitzroy Garden: Nằm ở phía  Đông Nam của thành phố Melbourne, rộng 26 hecta, vườn thực vật Fitzroy  là một khu vườn tuyệt đẹp với những hàng cây được sắp xếp rất độc đáo,  duyên dáng; những hồ nước trong xanh; những cửa hàng và quán cà phê sống  động, ngôi nhà kính trồng cây độc đáo, suối phun, những tác phẩm điêu  khắc ấn tượng, muôn vàn hoa thơm cỏ lạ…

Khu vườn tuyệt vời này  còn có căn nhà được cho là của vị thuyền trưởng nổi tiếng James Cook –  một trong những người châu Âu đầu tiên đặt chân lên mảnh đất Australia.  Ngày nay, Fitzroy Garden là điểm đến vui chơi, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bậc  nhất của cư dân địa phương và du khách, nơi họ có thể dạo quanh những  tán cây xanh rờn, ngắm nhìn muôn hoa khoe sắc và lắng nghe tiếng chim  líu lo chuyền cành.  


Vườn thực vật Fitzroy  là một khu vườn tuyệt đẹp 
với những hàng cây được sắp xếp rất độc đáo,  duyên dáng

Rừng Quốc Gia Dandenon (Dandenong Ranges National Park): nằm cách  thành phố Melbourne khoảng 38 km về phía Đông, rừng quốc gia Dandenon  là nơi bảo tồn rất nhiều loài động thực vật quý hiếm. Với diện tích rộng  đến 1900 ha, khu rừng là nơi sinh sống của rất nhiều chủng loại phong  lan tuyệt đẹp, nhiều loài chim quý hiếm… và có hệ sinh thái gần giống  với một khu rừng cận nhiệt đới. 

Nơi đây đã trở thành một địa chỉ  nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng trong dịp cuối tuần cùng với rất nhiều ngôi biệt thự  sang trọng, nhà hàng trang nhã với thức ăn ngon tuyệt, nhà khách tuyệt  vời. Ngoài ra, nó còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi vô số các môn thể thao dã  ngoại hấp dẫn, phòng tranh nghệ thuật, những cửa hàng bán đồ cổ, vườn  ươm cây và trang trại trồng hoa…Từ đỉnh núi Dandenong – đỉnh cao nhất  của công viên, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn đường chân trời tráng lệ của thành  phố Melbourne.
Theo: yeudulich

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## rose

kết cái vườn hoa  :love struck:

----------


## wildrose

thành phố về đêm đẹp quá

----------

